# MENUS!!!



## kc5tpy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi folks.  For the Weekend Meet we try to make sure we don't have everyone bringing smoked chicken and a green salad.  Chicken and green salad is a GREAT meal but not times 10.  Several of us try to read the menus and then "fill in" as best we can.  Your participation in posting your menu will help us greatly.  I know it is early but hopefully this will inspire us all to have a think about what we are bringing.  We are trying to have the widest variety of smoked foods and "different" sides as possible.  Things you may have never had the opportunity to try before.  Some you may really like, some maybe not.

Smoking Monkey has again this year done the work and provided us with a website for the menus.  Thank you SM for supporting the Group.  He also provides us with a refrigerated trailer to store food in during the weekend AND a big gazebo, AND tables!  Thanks SM for everything you do and the help you give to the Group to make our weekend happen.

Gazebos are something we always need in case of rain.

The link below will take you to the SM website to post menus.  Please help us out by posting your menu.

Danny

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Index.html


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there anything in particular any of you want to see?

There will be a good range of Maverick digital thermometers there (including the new 735) and also AMAZN pellet and tube smokers if you have never seen one. I will also be using an IQ-110 temperature control unit and a temperature data logger.

We have all had different experiences so we don't want to teach any egg-sucking, but would any meat preparation demonstrations be helpful? - maybe removing the membrane and preparing a rack of ribs? Salmon curing? etc. If so then let us know and we can try to arrange it for the day.

If you just want to sit around and drink beer then that is fine too


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey folks!  Wade is exactly on point!  Even if we don't do it.  Maybe something you want to try in your smoker and would like someone to help/oversee you through it.  That's what the weekend is about.  "SHARE KNOWLEDGE".  It's not a competition.  Yes! we have a meal together Saturday evening, but it is not about mine is bigger than yours'.  If we can help anyone with anything then the weekend will be even better.  If you want to see HOW something is done; someone can do a "tutorial", OR if you just want assistance as you do it you will have 2-3-5 people there willing to offer help and advice.  Smoker Mods.  Anything!  Let us know.  We will then come prepared.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 5, 2015)

I had never been a big fan of Charcoal Cooking, until last years meet. I watched Wade using a Weber, how it was set it up and how he controlled the temperature across the day. The temperature hardly fluctuated during the day. To me, that was a practical demonstration! 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello SM.  WE MAKE FIRE!!  BURN MEAT!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Apr 5, 2015)

Are most of you taking Webbers?


----------



## wade (Apr 5, 2015)

Last year Danny bought a couple of them. His Weber and also his one from Texas.


----------



## smokewood (Apr 5, 2015)

I have got a brinkmann offset, which is too big to bring, so I was just wondering what other collection there would be. 

I am still trying to get a cheap kettle BBQ for the weekend, but I don't want to spend too much as I won't really use it afterwards as am happy with my offset.


----------



## wade (Apr 6, 2015)

I will be bringing 3 charcoal Webers. You are welcome to share one of them if you want.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Have put some menus up today for folks to have a look at?

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Menus1.html

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello smokewood.  Right now my menu looks as follows:

1 tin of Spam

1 head of Iceberg Lettuce

1 tin of baked beans and

1 loaf of Warburtons ( the small one )

and I don't see it changing a whole lot.

SO!  Don't spend the money for this year.  I'll bring along my 57cm Weber kettle for you to use and you can smoke till your hearts content.  I'll still have 2 other smokers with me for the Spam and beans.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Beans, my favourite!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello SM.  I might even throw in a pack of American style hotdogs just for you.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Going have to step it up a knotch, only eat Spiral Dogs these days  :sausage:

My friends are booking for the weekend.

SM


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry SM.  Haven't fired up the smoker since Christmas Day so that is more effort than I am willing to put in at this point.  At this point in time I am only showing up because I feel I should. and to bring smokewood a smoker.

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Apr 8, 2015)

You better show up for the following reasons:

1. If you dont, I wont have a smoker to use.

2.  I want to try the chewin Baccy! (it's a bucket list thing!!)

3.  I want to pick your brain about offset smokers.

4.  It would be good to meet you.

5.  I want to try your Texan food

6.  That's it,


----------



## wade (Apr 8, 2015)

Rule 6.... You mean that there is NO rule 6?


----------



## smokewood (Apr 8, 2015)

I am sure there will be a number 6 by August.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be there.

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2015)

Well this is interesting!  I have looked at the menus posted.  SO WHERE IS THE BRISKET?  My Grandma can smoke ribs so long as she got quality ribs.  I promised my 57cm Weber to smokewood so I am out of it.  Tell you what I will do:  my friend MikeW gave me a 4 kilo American style packer trimmed brisket.  I am certain he would not object using it as a "learning experience" for the Group.  I'll bring the meat.  Wade; On the Weber 57 without the IQ110 ( do it in your sleep my friend ).  Any takers?  AND!  IF someone else wants to take it on; Wade will be there and I will be there and we will "help" you through it if you want to learn.  smokewood; you have my 57cm..  She will do it.??  Smoking Monkey you are bring fire power this year??

A BBQ without brisket??  Is that legal?  Just askin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a gazebo that I can bring if you want, I never use it so I am more than happy for someone to keep it after the event.  I don't know how big it is or what condition it is in, as it has been in my shed for a year or so.


----------



## wade (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Danny - have you been to Specsavers recently? I have the brisket against my name on the menu however I am happy for someone else to take on the challenge. There are plenty of other things that I can do - I have just dug out our old SodaStream so I could be responsible for the fizzy water on the day.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Danny, yes I am bringing "Fire Power" another "Homemade Charcoal Smoker" and possibly a Pellet Smoker. IF i bring a Pellet Smoker, I MIGHT have ago at the Brisket.

Dam pesky Americans, always pushing us Brits into "Danger Zones"

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry I miss that Wade.  My faith has been restored.  I know you can do a brisket in your sleep but I do realise you will be working with a handicap.  Had your luck been better you may have even been born in Texas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ( I'm trying to get back in the game )  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

